# WHO health agency boots public to work on a global tobacco tax in secret



## Alex (15/10/14)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/oct/13/johnson-uns-health-agency-works-global-tobacco-tax/

The tyrannical attack on the principles of transparency and accountability took place when delegates from more than 175 countries who are part of the Framework Convention on Tobacco Control, a UN global anti-tobacco treaty, agreed unanimously to boot spectators. Delegates then voted to ban the public from the Moscow conference center where the event is taking place for the duration of the week-long meeting.


----------



## hands (15/10/14)

making decisions for people and not with them is no good. i fully understand the drive to put a end smoking but people have rights


----------

